# Contract situation!



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

I have an account that is a friend of mine, he is a new account for me this year but he signed my contract roughly about 2 weeks ago.. Well this past thurs. he received an email from his service provider from last year stating that he is under contract with them until april of 14'.... The contract he signed was actually over april of 12'. (it was written in the original copy) 
Now he gave me a copy of the contract he signed with them n I (tried) to read it over... It was in no way shape or form legible!!! The writing on this contract is so botched and blurred IDK how any1 could ever read it in its entirety easily... I had my lawyer read it over and tell me his thoughts on the whole mess. He finally got back to me 48 hours later telling me that there is nothing in this contract about cancelation by the customer!?? He as advised my buddy to call n state his case to the company n also write them a letter so there is documentation of the event and cancelation also. 
BTW the contract he signed from last year was a very large known company in the area!
He was also very dissatisfied with the services from day 1, but when he called me last year to see if I could help him I truly was in no way shape or form able to service anything else (even tho we on had 2+ inches here last year!!) lol
I would like to know who others would deal with this scenario...? 
He is now still supposedly user contract with the other people yet he is under legal contract with me as well.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Have him send a letter to them that he is cancelling service.And put his lawyer name in it. That will quite them down.


----------



## RLM (Jan 12, 2006)

How can a contract not be legible in the age of computers & photo copiers ?


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Contracts are useless. Tell your friend to call the company up and cancel services due to poor service. I don't care what it says on paper. If they are not doing the job properly and as stated, CANCEL them. They can mail you letters all day long and you can just toss them in the trash.


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

First, call like ALC says and then send a registered letter, return receipt requested, stating the contract is cancelled effective 12/10/12 and no further payments will be issued for work performed after this date.


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

Why would anyone sign a contract or anything else if he can't tell what it says? He's lucky he didn't get screwed in a big way.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

South Seneca;1534218 said:


> Why would anyone sign a contract or anything else if he can't tell what it says? He's lucky he didn't get screwed in a big way.


That's how marriage licenses are.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

RLM;1534168 said:


> How can a contract not be legible in the age of computers & photo copiers ?


Ur telli me!!! Thats wat I thought... I would post a copy of the contract but I don't want anything to come of it considering it is a large snow removal company in this are..... But I really does almost seem as tho it was made that way (very distorted) for a reason!?


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

grandview;1534391 said:


> That's how marriage licenses are.


LOL HAHAHAHAHA Thats 2 funny!!! Thats the exact reason I will am not married.... 2 me, its like a contract U cant ge out of.... well m=not very easy or cheaply for that matter!! And, I deff don't want to loose half of my **** that I have worked for!!! LOL I deff needed that laugh after 2day!!!
P.S. Im glad Im not the only 1 who sees it that way.


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

2days update.. My buddy has sent them the letter in the mail, regular and certified, he also faxed it in jus so they r sure to get it 1 way ir another. We are now jus waiting to see how it gets handled on the other end.


----------



## coldcoffee (Jul 17, 2008)

Just curious...Is the company based out of North East Ohio & is there a renewal clause within the fine print, which states the specific means of cancellation by a specific date, otherwise causing an automatic renewal & the only acceptable means of cancellation is by US certified mail?


----------



## Shamrock80 (Jan 28, 2011)

ALC-GregH;1534179 said:


> Contracts are useless. Tell your friend to call the company up and cancel services due to poor service. I don't care what it says on paper. If they are not doing the job properly and as stated, CANCEL them. They can mail you letters all day long and you can just toss them in the trash.


Plus One, if they're not doing there job you can axe them


----------



## MR. Elite (Nov 24, 2012)

Well, the comp has recieved there certified letter, and has not yet ONCE tried to make contact with the EX account!?? I can only guess wat there objective is on this??


----------

